# I think this is a Tippler...



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I went in my loft and found a bird that I know it's not mine...I also want to include that I post this here but I don't have to ask what shud I do with him, I got an idea what I will do in the next few weeks for him...Here is his pic and what I saw on his legs are tie-straps, for what, I'm not sure...But I will take it off soon as I posted this...

He got a band #, IB 2007 7 00


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope you got it out of your loft. It looks sick.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I hope you got it out of your loft. It looks sick.


Yes , soon as I saw him/her , pulled him/her out, brought to my garage but he/she now in training basket by itself...

Can you trace who he/she belongs to?


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*poor thing*

he/she does look sick 
i didn't know pigeons could get that confused or sick
that they would go to another loft i hope your able to find his home and i also hope he gets better!

~F.f~


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Yes , soon as I saw him/her , pulled him/her out, brought to my garage but he/she now in training basket by itself...
> 
> Can you trace who he/she belongs to?


Does it have a band?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, just saw the band info. Missed it before. Those bands can't be traced as far as I know. Looks like you got yourself a bird.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I wonder who in here wants to adopt a banded pigeon? Do you think I shud post it on adoption forum? Maybe for the one who is close by can have it...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> I wonder who in here wants to adopt a banded pigeon? Do you think I shud post it on adoption forum? Maybe for the one who is close by can have it...


Sure, why not? Just need to get it healthy before you try to ship it anywhere.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pegasus said:


> I went in my loft and found a bird that I know it's not mine...I also want to include that I post this here but I don't have to ask what shud I do with him, I got an idea what I will do in the next few weeks for him...Here is his pic and what I saw on his legs are tie-straps, for what, I'm not sure...But I will take it off soon as I posted this...
> 
> He got a band #, IB 2007 7 00




Hi Pegasus,



Is she missing her Tail?



Anyway...get her indoors, provide warmth, food and water of course, let us know what the further details are - does she have injuries? Punture wounds?

What do the poops look like?


Do you have antibiotics and other meds?



Phil
l v


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Tail feathers are behind the wings and so far I gave him some feed/drink but didn't eat much, too weak to move around and I have him in a training basket for now until he gain his strength...I don't think I need to give him some medication he moves away from my hand but just slowly...Poops are kinda watery, maybe because he haven't have anything, I just came back after I feed my birds and answer your question...As we speak he is sitting down and fluff like a ball, I put him somewhere really warm, above the coop I bult to be exact, I even have my spotlight on above him, just to keep him warm...No injuries just skinny and empty crop...Update will be coming in later on...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Last Update...*

The bird is gone...I just check it few mins ago and no moving at all...Renee is right, that bird is sick probably from the cold weather...The best thing I can do for him is to take him inside, give him food and water and keep him warm...I don't know what is wrong...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> The bird is gone...I just check it few mins ago and no moving at all...Renee is right, that bird is sick probably from the cold weather...The best thing I can do for him is to take him inside, give him food and water and keep him warm...I don't know what is wrong...


What do you mean "the bird is gone".....did it die?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, I went down to check up on him and he is laying on his side then there's a water coming out of his mouth...Then I rub his head maybe he is just too tired and lay down like that but he didn't move so I picked him up and his head is limp...When I put him in the training basket his eyes went wider and then kinda gasping for air...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Yes, I went down to check up on him and he is laying on his side then there's a water coming out of his mouth...Then I rub his head maybe he is just too tired and lay down like that but he didn't move so I picked him up and his head is limp...When I put him in the training basket his eyes went wider and then kinda gasping for air...


Yea, sounds like he's almost gone. Do you have him in the house now? Maybe try to warm him up. Poor baby.  Hard to believe that he flew to your house and in to your loft and is now THAT weak.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, sounds like he's almost gone. Do you have him in the house now? Maybe try to warm him up. Poor baby.  Hard to believe that he flew to your house and in to your loft and is now THAT weak.


He is in the warmest place of the house 5' from the laundry area close to the steps going up to my floor...Even before I picked him up from the loft he just looked and let me take him with no hesitation, not even a little twitch to get away, so I put him in the basket and he just walk about 3 steps and just fluff...He didn't even give me a chance to revive his strength...I wonder if that is some kind of sign...I always think that there's some logic what ever explanation when things like this happens...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> He is in the warmest place of the house 5' from the laundry area close to the steps going up to my floor...Even before I picked him up from the loft he just looked and let me take him with no hesitation, not even a little twitch to get away, so I put him in the basket and he just walk about 3 steps and just fluff...He didn't even give me a chance to revive his strength...I wonder if that is some kind of sign...I always think that there's some logic what ever explanation when things like this happens...


I don't know............sounds like it's the end for this one.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Very sad, poor little guy. I think there must be someone (or a few people) in the metro NYC area that raise/ fly tipplers with the IB bands. I have one that I found one in Westchester earlier this year and I've seen a couple other posts from people who found IB banded tipplers this fall.





Pegasus said:


> I went in my loft and found a bird that I know it's not mine...I also want to include that I post this here but I don't have to ask what shud I do with him, I got an idea what I will do in the next few weeks for him...Here is his pic and what I saw on his legs are tie-straps, for what, I'm not sure...But I will take it off soon as I posted this...
> 
> He got a band #, IB 2007 7 00


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm sorry but it does look and sound like this little guy is about to cross over. It is just another example of one who tries to find help but in his case it seems to be too late. 

Pegasus, thank you for providing a warm, caring home for him for whatever time he may have left.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I feel bad getting rid of him...*

Now I don't even know if I'm just going to put him in a plastic bag and just toss him in the garbage, I can't bury him in my backyard my dog will smell it and dig him back up...I can't just go to other people's yard or even in the park, it's a big fine if someone see me digging in city property...I would understand if a cat get a hold of him maybe garbage is my option...Any suggestions?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pegasus said:


> Now I don't even know if I'm just going to put him in a plastic bag and just toss him in the garbage, I can't bury him in my backyard my dog will smell it and dig him back up...I can't just go to other people's yard or even in the park, it's a big fine if someone see me digging in city property...I would understand if a cat get a hold of him maybe garbage is my option...Any suggestions?


Thanks for trying to help this bird .. I never did see the photos .. where are they?

Double or triple bag the remains and gently place in the trash. The only other option is to take the body to a vet for disposal, and you will probably be charged for that.

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Terry;*

the pics are in page one of the thread...I might just do the 1st option you said since my budget is tight seeing a vet...Thanks...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that the bird passed on, but honestly, not surprised. He seemed to be in pretty bad shape. Pretty cool though, how he found a loft and humans and someone to care for him in his last hours. Thanks for taking care of him and letting him die in peace rather than out in this cold harsh world.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes thanks, You are great for caring for him in his last moments.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll be honest with you, after I called one of the member here, I took him with me dug about 2 feet hole and put him in it...As we speak I got this horrible hiccups due to the Absolute I was drink and maybe drinking more in a few hours...But I won't forget to feed my family out there...I can't hardly look at the monitor right now too tipsy to look but I think I'm okay...Merry Christmas everbody....I love you all...


----------

